

Google's New Tel Aviv Office Design Is Totally Over the Top - jqueryin
http://www.good.is/posts/inside-google-s-over-the-top-design-of-its-new-tel-aviv-office

======
jonnysilk
Tel Aviv is the best tech hub outside of the US and is thus very competitive
for getting talent. If having a fancy office gets Google the brightest
engineers then they are getting a bargain.

For more info the book Start-up Nation details stories and explains how their
culture fosters entrepreneurship.

~~~
darklajid
While I don't feel particularly serious, I DO have problems parsing 'fancy
office in Tel Aviv' close to 'bargain'.

The city is special and I'd like to go back, but (housing) prices are utterly
insane and I'd like to see the monthly bill for this wonderful office.

